# Generator Fitting to Accept Propane Hose



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

So currently I use a LPG hose from a barbecue tank to run a 5000 w portable generator. I had to snip off the fitting on the hose end in order to push it on the fitting on the generator and use a band clamp. 

I want to make this cleaner and easier . Is there another fitting that will screw into my generator and allow me to screw on the LPG hose without cutting off the hose end.

Here’s what’s now on the generator and the new hose that I would like to use from the tank. Will the generator accept a new brass fitting? I don’t even know the size I need….hope this makes sense.

I would like to use this screw on type hose from the tank to the generator…..











Fitting on the generator that I would like to replace to accept a screw on type hose…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

shoot a side view of that fitting
if the barb nipple on the gen is npt going in to the gen
then use the 3/8 flare to 1/4 npt pipe fitting.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

I use a 3/4" NPT for most of my gas connections. The input port on the regulator I have uses a 3/4" NPT female threaded port. Outside of that I went to a 3/4" union. Then from there I can connect what ever I want. 

The majority of the piping/fittings are 3/4" - I got a 3/8" flare to 3/4" NPT male adapter and set that up with a union to feed the generator regulators. That, then, feeds from a propane tank with the exact same type of hose/reg you have in your picture. 

Here is the flare to NPT adapter I use. You can get these for any thread - 1/2", 3/8", 3/4", 1/4", etc. Use the drop-down menu in the link to find the thread pairs you need. That would be the 3/8" flare for your propane hose and then the matching thread on the generators' regulator.








Anderson Metals-54048-0612 Brass Tube Fitting, Half-Union, 3/8" Flare x 3/4" Male Pipe: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Anderson Metals-54048-0612 Brass Tube Fitting, Half-Union, 3/8" Flare x 3/4" Male Pipe: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





*Worthy of consideration:*
Use a union if you need a "quick disconnect" and NOT a true "quick disconnect" - like what you use for a BBQ grill. We have a grill that was converted to NG and is piped in from the gas in the house. There is a shut off valve outside and a quick disconnect for the grill hose. It leaks!

Yes, a union is not a quick disconnect and you need tools - partly the reason. They are line mounted and do not require turning of the lines on either end to lock together like a normal threaded fitting. Because you use tools to tighten them you can do just that - tighten them. If done properly they have a much lower chance of leaking than a quick disconnect.

For my generator gas supply upgrade I want to use a union at the valve as that is how I set up the flex pipe and the generator regulators already. Otherwise, I wouldn't mind just hard connecting ("permanent" threaded, sealed connections as if it was going to be left installed) the parts if it were me - less to leak.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks all. Does this view help?…..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Groverson said:


> Thanks all. Does this view help?…..


Remove that fitting all together. There is a brass "barrel" between it and the gray regulator housing. 

When you remove the brass fittings you will be left with a threaded hole like the below picture, only a smaller thread I would imagine. These regulators use a 3/4" NPT thread - see the red box.











Once you remove the brass parts you will be able to use the FPT thread adapter listed in the amazon link I posted. 

Considering my regulator inlet is 3/4" - here is the FPT adapter I have with the propane hose connected hooked to the reg. Yours would use a smaller thread on the reg side, but the rest would be identical. For what it is worth - this is a 2600w generator, but I have the same set up for my 15kw unit also - on propane.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hey fly white teflon tape is not rated for LP or NG!
you must use the yellow stuff!
unless the pix is washed out by sunlight.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Groverson said:


> Thanks all. Does this view help?…..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey grover that might be 1/8 npt!
get out the calipers and measure both the out side of the threads and barb for us.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

iowagold said:


> hey fly white teflon tape is not rated for LP or NG!
> you must use the yellow stuff!
> unless the pix is washed out by sunlight.


All yellow. Must just be the contrast on your screen. And yes, you are correct - yellow for gas. White for air and water only. 

Also of note - at that time of the picture I had the plumbing between the reg and manifold set up for testing and did not have it sealed at all, just the inlet. All the plumbing will be sealed if actually in-use. This generator hasn't been "used" for well over a year - its been set up and test run while I was working on the gas conversion only. Only my EU2200i and the 15kw have been used - and only on gasoline thus far. In any event, all the plumbing connections should be sealed properly.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

It’s 3/8 at both ends….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

That is not an NPT fitting, it’s straight threads With a sealing gasket. What make model is the generator. Just to confirm, that aluminum component that the fitting is screwed into is the demand regulator being fed directly from your propane tank.


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

Here’s my generator. I bought it on eBay about 17 years ago to help with hurricanes when we lived in Florida. Never let me down. Still starts with the turn of the key….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

use a thread gauge to check the thread pitch.
i bet it is metric...


----------



## Groverson (Sep 15, 2018)

I gave up. Couldn’t figure out the size or where to buy it so I just cut off the screw end to the hose and just clamped it on the Gen fitting. I’ll figure it out one day….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

